# girls and piranhas gone wild???



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

i remember seeing this on a forum.......peeps posting up girls next to their tanks??? that was the shitz..... waiting on volunteers........with my tank.....


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> i remember seeing this on a forum.......peeps posting up girls next to their tanks??? that was the shitz..... waiting on volunteers........with my tank.....


 You got a girl, give her, her mission.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

uhhhhhhh.......not possible


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Here is one of our members ...


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

are u serious where's that girl at..........yea i'm bousta come out with the video girls and piranhas gone wild.........19.99 any buyers???


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Here is one of our members ...


yes I am very serious.her name is Lexi Lin...you can see her at www.lexilin.com...
She is a really nice person and comes online sometimes...


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

not piranha but peacock bass.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

man i dont know what to look at Hareball their all so big!!!!!


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

the peacock bass......yea man they got car models....why not fish models???


----------



## Black-Phoenix (Oct 21, 2003)

not even gonna asks....she allmost hates my fish as it is...says I have too many..... heh what d :rock: o girls know anyway?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

that's what im talkin about







one more huh??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Hareball those peacocks are HUGE ......







Very Nice...


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Black-Phoenix said:


> heh what d :rock: o girls know anyway?


 More than you give us credit for.


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

Hmm.. nah cant do it... Sorry fellahz


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

awwwwwwwwww







........rhomzilla


----------



## thePACK (Jan 3, 2003)

maybe innes can get a picture of sarah michelle geller with his tank..lol


----------



## oburi (Jul 11, 2003)

doesnt the beautiful Lexy Lin own a tank with P. Caribe? wonder if she would model a shot for pfury.com to post?









Oburi


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

huh that's what im talkin about???
i'm gonna try to promote some hot import fish shows
and have some hot fish models

that would be tite....i'd go


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

LMAO omg u all are laughs, yet have very good point, i know some chicks that would love to pose infront of my tank







do they have to have tops on? lol


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

nope none at all!!!!


----------



## Dr. Giggles (Oct 18, 2003)

I think you're on to something here. Maybe we can get George to film his South American trips and video tape the carnage unedited of course. Throw in some models. S**t, for 15-20 bucks I think it will sell.


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

that's what i'm talkin about







...........







......19.99 plus shipping


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> LMAO omg u all are laughs, yet have very good point, i know some chicks that would love to pose infront of my tank
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Unacceptable!!! You cannot show nudity.. but send them all to me via e-mail to inspect. Maybe you can get away with some


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO omg u all are laughs, yet have very good point, i know some chicks that would love to pose infront of my tank
> ...


 LOL hahaha, rigth on rhom ur gonna be the first to see em!
now that hard part, what chick to choose for the shoot. lol
this will be fun.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > LMAO omg u all are laughs, yet have very good point, i know some chicks that would love to pose infront of my tank
> ...


 ...hmm unless theyre male models...


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> RhomZilla said:
> 
> 
> > captinmo187 said:
> ...


 ahhhhh i dunno if i can hook u up with that....... its just not right.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > RhomZilla said:
> ...


 Awww...







There goes your promotion! :sad:


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 OH snap, i mean whatever u want ill hook u up like a toe truck! lol


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > captinmo187 said:
> ...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

Ms_Nattereri said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 just wanted to quote everything to look cool


----------



## captinmo187 (Oct 19, 2003)

boxer said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > captinmo187 said:
> ...


 me too









am i cool yet?


----------



## RhomZilla (Feb 12, 2003)

captinmo187 said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


 Slut poster whores!!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

RhomZilla said:


> captinmo187 said:
> 
> 
> > boxer said:
> ...


 -100 points for invalid use of the QUOTE option.


----------



## Hareball (Jul 6, 2003)

boxer said:


> Ms_Nattereri said:
> 
> 
> > captinmo187 said:
> ...


 it does look pretty cool :laugh:


----------



## khuzhong (Apr 11, 2003)

Hareball said:


> boxer said:
> 
> 
> > Ms_Nattereri said:
> ...


----------



## Atlanta Braves Baby! (Mar 12, 2003)

khuzhong said:


> Hareball said:
> 
> 
> > boxer said:
> ...


 hahaha its still open!


----------



## prdemon (Aug 1, 2003)

i saw one half decent pic and a bunch of stupid gossip MORE PICS LESS sh*t!!


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

Yeah come on Serrapygo *snaps the whip* get back into shape! >_<


----------



## Lahot (May 20, 2003)

Hareball said:


> not piranha but peacock bass.


 where are they when I've been down there Bob?


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

> i saw one half decent pic and a bunch of stupid gossip MORE PICS LESS sh*t!!
> 
> --------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

Be gentle guys.....


----------



## serrasalmus_collector (Mar 9, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> Be gentle guys.....


 Nice... I don't know what looks better the girl or the tank... I'll put some pics to... OMG.. I got 18 tanks... How many girls shall I get :laugh:


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

serrasalmus_collector said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > Be gentle guys.....
> ...


 Twenty little chick-a-dees...


----------



## boxer (Sep 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> serrasalmus_collector said:
> 
> 
> > MR HARLEY said:
> ...


 chick-a-dees? would you have to get those at the Pope's or Michael Jackson's house?


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

boxer said:


> MR HARLEY said:
> 
> 
> > serrasalmus_collector said:
> ...


 Twenty girls like the one in your Avitar..


----------



## nigaphan (Oct 28, 2003)

tite mr.harley







yea dont know what to pick girl or tank.......







that's your girl harley??


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

nigaphan said:


> tite mr.harley
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 Yes Sir....


----------



## pablosthename (Sep 30, 2003)

your lying she's not a member!!! is she?







were can I get a date with her!


----------



## MR HARLEY (Aug 12, 2003)

pablosthename said:


> your lying she's not a member!!! is she?
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 yo dillly wall...she is my girl and If you want to get at her I would suggest taking a cold shower first...







and then you probably wouldnt have a chance..








And no she is not a member ...


----------



## Red Eyes (Nov 25, 2003)

[/QUOTE] yo dillly wall...she is my girl and If you want to get at her I would suggest taking a cold shower first... and then you probably wouldnt have a chance.. 
And no she is not a member ...


> dilly wall ... never heard of that one!! lol


----------



## PiranhaMaster (Oct 21, 2003)

Hareball said:


> not piranha but peacock bass.


 Smartest Peacock Bass I have ever seen... If I were them I would be looking at the exact same thing they are looking at.


----------



## Ms_Nattereri (Jan 11, 2003)

MR HARLEY said:


> pablosthename said:
> 
> 
> > your lying she's not a member!!! is she?
> ...


----------



## camotekid (Sep 21, 2003)

hey hareball, with those pics, you're like selling a car!!!


----------

